# Dave Tate talks bulking and cutting



## gtbmed (Sep 2, 2010)

T NATION | Issue 641

Interesting article, I don't agree with all of it, but there is some good info in there.


----------



## Marat (Sep 2, 2010)

His actual dieting isn't as simplified as it may seem from that particular article. He works with Shelby Starnes and his overall regimen is monitored very closely, at least in terms of getting under 10% (he mentions that he can get to 10% on his own). 

It's funny reading his older material where he would joke about those who count calories etc.


----------



## LAM (Sep 2, 2010)

m11 said:


> It's funny reading his older material where he would joke about those who count calories etc.



and how the source of calories is insignificant...lots of those old school PL guys have gotten more into the science of the sport on the nutrition side


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 2, 2010)

To be fair, guys like Tate and Wendler have changed a lot since their Westside days when they were advocating eating anything in sight.

I don't know if it was the injuries or what, but both guys have really gotten into this idea of a more well-rounded level of fitness.

Whereas before they were training for numbers in only 3 lifts (equipped lifts, to add), now they're advocating that people forget about 1RMs, get out of the suits and shirts, simplify their training, do lots of GPP, and develop a lot more aspects of their fitness.

So it doesn't really surprise me that we're seeing these guys pay attention to their nutrition.  Hell, I think Wendler said he's lost 50 lbs. since he stopped competing and he looks to be in great shape.


----------



## MDR (Sep 2, 2010)

I think if you don't start paying attention to these things after retiring from competition, simply remaining in good health becomes an issue.  Well-rounded training and nutrition promotes overall health.  Good to hear these lifters are taking care of themselves better, and evolving their training and diet in order to stay in good health.


----------



## Marat (Sep 2, 2010)

Speaking of Dave specifically, his primary incentive to get himself in shape was due to his awful health. 

I don't think they are abandoning the general idea of powerlifting, rather, eating 10k calories a day and competing in meets doesn't if into their lifestyles anymore (speaking from what the guys at EliteFTS have been saying). Nonetheless, they wouldn't be recommending much (if any) overall fitness training  (think: Mark Rippetoe and CrossFit) to a guy who wants to total 2000.


----------



## MDR (Sep 2, 2010)

m11 said:


> Speaking of Dave specifically, his primary incentive to get himself in shape was due to his awful health.
> 
> I don't think they are abandoning the general idea of powerlifting, rather, eating 10k calories a day and competing in meets doesn't if into their lifestyles anymore (speaking from what the guys at EliteFTS have been saying). Nonetheless, they wouldn't be recommending much (if any) overall fitness training  (think: Mark Rippetoe and CrossFit) to a guy who wants to total 2000.



I agree.  A lot of guys who go to extremes to compete at the National or World class level in Powerlifting end up with health concerns, especially the heavier guys.  But during your competitive career, your main focus is improving your individual lifts along with your total.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 2, 2010)

I love when he talks about going to dinner with people when you're cutting. So true. I use to love telling others not in this lifestyle about "oh so many grams of this, and FFAs that" but now when people ask it's just like please leave me the fuck alone. I spend hours a week cooking, weighing, and portioning lean meat, potatoes, and greens. I don't want to spend more time explaining it to someone who won't understand or apply the knowledge to anything ever.

We're kind of freaks in a beautiful way.


----------

